# Dr. Larry Connor webinar December 14 2021 -a NY Bee Wellness webinar



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Thoughts about Keeping Bees Alive: Sustainable Beekeeping Essentials with Larry Connor 


*When*: Dec 14, 2021 07:00 PM Eastern Time 
*Topic*: Thoughts about Keeping Bees Alive:
Sustainable Beekeeping Essentials 
- a NY Bee Wellness Webinar 


This webinar will be useful for beginners and experienced beekeepers.


Register in advance for this webinar:

https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_j3y9kGR3RFK0eKLAQHwO3Q 


After registering, you will receive a confirmation email containing information about joining the webinar.
This is a view and listen webinar; attendees can type in questions.
Registration must be received 1 hour BEFORE the webinar begins.

----------

*Webinar Speaker*

Lawrence Connor (@Wicwas Press)
Lawrence Connor was born in Kalamazoo Michigan and earned his doctorate in honey-bee pollination of crops at Michigan State University. He has worked as Extension Bee Specialist at The Ohio State University, owns and operates Wicwas Press, specializing in publication of quality bee books. He has edited and published over two dozen books and recently written: Increase Essentials (2006), Bee Sex Essentials (2008), Queen Rearing Essentials, Bee-sentials: A Field Guide, Swarm Essentials (with Steve Repasky), Honey Bee Biology and Beekeeping (with Dewey Caron), Increase Essentials Second Edition and Mating Biology of honey bees (with G. and N. Koeniger and J. Ellis). In 2019 he published Keeping Bees Alive and in 2020 he released Package Essentials. www.wicwas.com
Connor was a frequent contributor to The American Bee Journal and to Bee Culture Magazine. He travels extensively and lectures on a wide range of subjects concerning honey bees, bee breeding, pollination and colony management.


----------

